
Heads-Up Limit Hold'em Poker Is Solved - WisNorCan
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2017/11/222180-heads-up-limit-holdem-poker-is-solved/fulltext
======
mrdmnd
Solved to an exploitability of 1 milli-big-blind / game, which is stated to be
within ~approximately optimal over the bounds of a human lifetime of play.

